# Query for Great pyr/Anatolian owners...



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

hey all I am getting some feedback from another Forum that our new 3/4GP/1/4anatolian male pup will grow up and "exterminate" our sweet neutered Bernese Mt dog male....
Pup has been outside with the Berner (they are mainly outdoor dogs) for 3 weeks now-- they eat, sleep, and play together-- the Berner lays down so he wont hurt the puppy when they wrestle and he lets puppy eat out of his bowl.
My female schnauzer just growls at the pup and gets up and walks away.
I know the puppy will grow up to be a big strong male dog, but isnt there a fair chance that the Berner and he will establish their pack order and live in peace? 
Pup was raised with goats and we dont have any yet (probably get some in the spring) but he does fine with our flock of free range hens, and loose kitties and the dogs so far.....


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Personal experience only here, but, our male Pyr (purebred) and his sister, live with two Pekingese and a mutt/beagle mix.
The Pyrs were pups, while the others were already grown. My Pekes made it quite clear from the beginning that they were in charge of the house, and backyard area.
The two Pyrs are outside with Cattle currently, and when the little dogs come out they all get along just fine.
The both Pyrs are very submissive to the Pekes, but not to any animals that do not belong on the property!


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

hercsmama said:


> Personal experience only here, but, our male Pyr (purebred) and his sister, live with two Pekingese and a mutt/beagle mix.
> The Pyrs were pups, while the others were already grown. My Pekes made it quite clear from the beginning that they were in charge of the house, and backyard area.
> The two Pyrs are outside with Cattle currently, and when the little dogs come out they all get along just fine.
> The both Pyrs are very submissive to the Pekes, but not to any animals that do not belong on the property!


So all is not lost then, I will keep watching them and integrating pup to Everyone (he so far seems to understand he is the New Kid on the Block and is appropriately behaved)....
There is so much information and disinformation out there on LGDs like they arent dogs or something.....


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm not saying you may not have a battle or two, at some time. My dominant peke and my male Pyr have actually faced off twice. But Murphy certainly didn't attack first, nor was he the scary killer I've seen him be with coyotes.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

It's not the Pry part, it' the Anatolian part. Ask someone who has experience with Anatolian. They can be very aggressive, but I don't know it they would be aggressive toward those they consider family.


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

I have a pyr/Anatolian female. She is about 3 1/2 years old. The only issue we have had with her is if she decides that she is still hungry she will aggressively take over their food dish. No blood is shed but the dog she chooses to pick on is a 3 legged redbone.


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

The puppy is not going to suddenly kill the Bernese, just because it has Anatolian in it or even if it was pure Anatolian. Just because it has Anatolian it it doesn't mean its even going to challenge the Bernese for dominance. It may just be happy to stay were it's at or maybe it will want to be boss. Either way, its unlikely it will seriously hurt the Bernese if they are raised together. A few scuffles for dominance and they will most likely resolve any issues they may have. It seems their is a belief among LGD owners that LGD's are almost invincible and the toughest dogs on the block. I have seen plenty put in their place by dogs smaller then themselves. Being in charge is more about attitude then size sometimes and most dogs don't want to fight unless there is a real need too. They are still dogs and will live in a pack just like any other dog. I would not worry to much about it.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

JasoninMN said:


> The puppy is not going to suddenly kill the Bernese, just because it has Anatolian in it or even if it was pure Anatolian. Just because it has Anatolian it it doesn't mean its even going to challenge the Bernese for dominance. It may just be happy to stay were it's at or maybe it will want to be boss. Either way, its unlikely it will seriously hurt the Bernese if they are raised together. A few scuffles for dominance and they will most likely resolve any issues they may have. It seems their is a belief among LGD owners that LGD's are almost invincible and the toughest dogs on the block. I have seen plenty but in their place by dogs smaller then themselves. Being in charge is more about attitude then size sometimes and most dogs don't want to fight unless there is real need too. They are still dogs and will live in a pack just like any other dog. I would not worry to much about it.


That was pretty much my attitude going into this... but there seems to be this LGD mystique-- I cant wait actually I love learning new things/ challenges-- I enjoy all my beasts with their unique differences.....


----------



## Bret4207 (May 31, 2008)

We've owned a few extremely aggressive dogs over the years. IME and opinion we've had a lot more issues with females fighting than males. But since this is related to males I will simply say nothing is a certainty. They may well get along great and be pals if they are socialized.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Bret4207 said:


> We've owned a few extremely aggressive dogs over the years. IME and opinion we've had a lot more issues with females fighting than males. But since this is related to males I will simply say nothing is a certainty. They may well get along great and be pals if they are socialized.


X2 Brett.
My females have been so much worse (its the unpredictability of the aggression that is hard for me) over the years.
And the 2 boys are left out together, I keep the 3rd dog with me (a spayed female) so they are bonding well and even eat together.....
I am keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

You will not have any trouble with the Pry/Anatolian and your Bernese nor will the Pry/Anatolian decide to kill his buddy. The pup is grown up with the Bernese and knows he is part of the pack. I've raised Anatolians for years and always have another companion dog for me. Even when I've had border collies who simply love to herd the goats, my big male Anatolian would just knock the block the border collie from the goats. No teeth, no biting, simply got between them. If my neighbor came over with his border collies in the back of his truck, then my Anatolians go nuts. They know who belongs and who doesn't even if it is another dog.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Why would you need Pyrs with cattle? For sheep/goats, I would understand but cattle?


----------



## Bret4207 (May 31, 2008)

TedH71 said:


> Why would you need Pyrs with cattle? For sheep/goats, I would understand but cattle?



The coyotes up here have killed plenty of calves and chased a lot of cattle causing milk drop. I can see having LGDs with cattle when you have issues like that.


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

TedH71 said:


> Why would you need Pyrs with cattle? For sheep/goats, I would understand but cattle?


As Bret said coyotes will often attack calves. My friend is dealing with this right now. Also bear will kill calves.


----------



## Scraprageous (Sep 4, 2013)

Ditto on dogs getting along. Our golden is much smaller (only 50 pounds to the great pry's 120+) and she is alpha. No questions. She will take things from them all the time and they never have challenged. Maybe they will at some point, but not so far. 

I grew up with coyotes attacking calves - even a weak cow if they have the chance.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Our Pyrs are with cattle right now. As the others said, coyotes are really bad here at getting calves.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Yeah I just like having dogs patrolling our property-- the LGD was really incidental we dont even have livestock yet....


----------



## LostMontanan (Mar 7, 2012)

our 75% outside GP/Anatolian takes marching orders from our 75% inside pug/basset 30 pounder... And he was two when he got here.


----------



## Bret4207 (May 31, 2008)

HA! We have a Pyr house dog (yeah, I know, it's my wifes) and among the other dogs is a little tiny Brussels Griffon that weighs under 5 pounds. Want to bet who the boss is? The Pyr will roll over and offer his throat when the little lady gets mad! If she started chewing on him I doubt she could get past the hair! It's quite a picture.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

I have two intact male ASDs. They are not aggressive at all to any of the family dogs or to visitors that I welcome. They are about the sweetest dogs I have ever had.....unless something threatens their stock. There are some bloodlines of ASDs out there that do have aggression problems, but most are very kind dogs.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

I've got a solid white GP from a mix chow mutt mother. Saw the daddy do the deed. They are 8 months old Tuesday. I want to get chickens in the spring. Is this doable? I'm getting the male very familiar with the property line now. He's doing well IMO. Does seem to have a little problem with voice commands. Show food at 100' and here he comes. I use it with voice. Voice isn't real consistent yet.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

It's doable, certainly.( But, big ole' BUT coming here), You must keep the birds in a very well caged place for several months. DO NOT simply toss them out there with the dog, or allow any access to them by the dog, at all for at least a good couple months.:nono:
My two grew up with chickens, and they are just now 19 months old. I trust them, under normal circumstances around the birds. But Pyrs grow slowly, they are still very "puppy-ish" in the head until around 2 yo. They like to chase and play all the time. They don't mean to kill, but they most certainly can.
It's up to you to highly supervise the introduction of new animals, and keep everyone apart, for their own safety, for as long as it takes. We just moved and have finally gotten our bird situation re-established.
Our set up is a simple 20x30 coop/house, with an attached 40x60 outside fenced run, 6' fencing all the way around. The dogs can see in, but are only allowed in with me or dh. Period.
Maybe by this coming spring, when the dogs are older we will let the birds do more free ranging, I'd love to turn them loose on the ticks around here!:whistlin:

Edited to add: I just re read your post. His mother is a chow mix? So he is not a pure Pyr, that changes things just a bit. Hopefully he will take after the Pyr baby daddy more so than the Chow mix. Chows are alot more aggressive than Pyrs as far as wanting to hunt and chase to kill. At least the three we had were. Alot of serious training is probably going to be warranted here. But I'm sure if you really put in the effort, you'll at least have a good farm dog. Nothing wrong with that at all.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

hercsmama said:


> It's doable, certainly.( But, big ole' BUT coming here), You must keep the birds in a very well caged place for several months. DO NOT simply toss them out there with the dog, or allow any access to them by the dog, at all for at least a good couple months.:nono:
> My two grew up with chickens, and they are just now 19 months old. I trust them, under normal circumstances around the birds. But Pyrs grow slowly, they are still very "puppy-ish" in the head until around 2 yo. They like to chase and play all the time. They don't mean to kill, but they most certainly can.
> It's up to you to highly supervise the introduction of new animals, and keep everyone apart, for their own safety, for as long as it takes. We just moved and have finally gotten our bird situation re-established.
> Our set up is a simple 20x30 coop/house, with an attached 40x60 outside fenced run, 6' fencing all the way around. The dogs can see in, but are only allowed in with me or dh. Period.
> ...


Things are very interesting. 

I also have a solid white female from the same litter. She is much smaller say collie size. The male is already taller than my 7 yr old lab but not as filled out. I think he is still growing up and will fill out later. The male has double dew claws and the female has singles. The male is more laid back while the female is active like a chow.


----------



## crazyfarm (Oct 29, 2013)

All lies. Just look at what our pyr has lived with. lol I will say it takes proper management. Our pyr is obviously very possessive and if I don't manage him properly he'd fight all the other dogs every chance he got.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

we have (2) 3/4 pyr with 1/4 Anatolian. they are better than the Shepard cross. it is the one who is food aggressive. I spend a lot of time working with him because of that. 

our pyrs get along with everything even our 10 pound inside chi. 

with all dogs you must be the leader always. never let them get away with behavior you don't want.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

okiemom said:


> we have (2) 3/4 pyr with 1/4 Anatolian. they are better than the Shepard cross. it is the one who is food aggressive. I spend a lot of time working with him because of that.
> 
> our pyrs get along with everything even our 10 pound inside chi.
> 
> with all dogs you must be the leader always. never let them get away with behavior you don't want.


Just curious, that is the same mix as our pup.. are yours fixed?
Ours lives with a spayed female (giant schnauzer)and neutered Bernese Mt dog... he growls while eating at the other dogs, but that is only cause they try to steal his food, I can handle him while he is eating no problem...
I want to keep mine unneutered, as that is the most healthy for dogs, and he is not aggressive and is otherwise appropriately submissive to the other, older dogs.....


----------

